# vertex skimmer help



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I purchased a vertex in-80 and i dont really know how this thing works.

the instructions on setting it up are very confusing to me and it includes no IKEA like pictures!!!

does anyone know of, or have any pictures on the web of how this thing should look once installed in a sump?

THANKS in advance!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Vertex Aquaristik > Products > Protein Skimmers > Internal Skimmers > IN Series > IN-80

theres a link to the PDF manual there


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. That is the same manual that came with the skimmer. Didn't find it very helpful. Lookin for pics of it in use.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

well assemble the skimmer as per the photos, use the standpipe to adjust the mixture of air / water


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Google images and videos
The world is @ your fingertips


----------

